# Vibrato



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Check the vibrato out in this video. Derek Trucks and Warren Haynes. You can see Haynes' very well in this video. I would kill to have vibrato like that and I'm a pacifist. I can do a bending vibrato, but my non-bending - it's sucks.

[video=youtube;vAejdDzj93Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAejdDzj93Q[/video]


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Sweet video. I never was much into Warren Haynes, but Derek Trucks, he has so much feeling in his playing. I almost cried when I heard him play the solo in this video.

[video=youtube;7ubH7dLJJiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ubH7dLJJiE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for these videos, I had never heard of them. Great stuff.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You see the smile on Susan's face @ 5:10? I'd be smiling too if I had a band like that.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

dcole said:


> Sweet video. I never was much into Warren Haynes, but Derek Trucks, he has so much feeling in his playing. I almost cried when I heard him play the solo in this video.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> You gotta give Warren credit for capturing that Allman Brothers feel ... he does a nice take on some of the original solos on that.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm a big Derek Trucks fan. Major slide influence. His ease of expression and pure organic (I hate such adjectives, but what other?) tone really register in my brain.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, but the vibrato from those two. With Warren, it was like his whole forearm was used in his vibrato.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

We are kind of talking opposites here... Derek is more of a slide player. So his vibrato comes from moving the slide.
Warren (in this example) is fingers. 

There are many types of vibrato and each wields a different sound. You can rock your finger tip for a gentle classical style... or move your forearm almost completely a la Eric Clapton.. and everything in between. The most common comes from the forearm and is similar to a hand turning a doorknob type motion. You really need to play around with it. At first it will feel very forced but with time it will settle in.


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

It's all about the practice. Practicing right way is the key to success. Take for example Steve Vai. He's teh God of playing with the tremolo. He has studied it for years and his guitar just talks in live show


----------

